# mac hotspot



## varunraj (Dec 10, 2011)

hai plz help me, i can enable my hotspot on my mac.when i'm trying to connect on Wondows XP it is connecting after that it is showing that limited connection b'coz it not getting ip from hotspot


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How did you enable hotspot on your Mac?


----------



## varunraj (Dec 10, 2011)

Open System preferences
Select Sharing
Highlight Internet Sharing from the left hand pane
Choose Ethernet from the “Share your connection from” drop down box
Tick Airport on the right hand pane
Click AirPort Options
Give your hotspot a name
Choose a secure password
Change the WEP Key Length to 128-bit
Click Ok
Tick Internet Sharing on the left hand pane
Click Start to agree to it sharing your connection
i've followed all the above steps and done.....

after that wifi device is showing on windows xp laptop....
after authenticating it, i'm not getting ip on windows xp


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is the Windows PC set up to get an IP address from a DHCP?


----------



## varunraj (Dec 10, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> Is the Windows PC set up to get an IP address from a DHCP?


yes it is setup on DHCP and my ethernet also on DHCP on MAC


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are they both on the same wireless speed? Meaning, are they both wifi-g speed, or wifi-n?


----------



## varunraj (Dec 10, 2011)

how check my device is Wifi-N or Wifi-G speed in Windows Xp and Mac


----------



## varunraj (Dec 10, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> Are they both on the same wireless speed? Meaning, are they both wifi-g speed, or wifi-n?


actually it is connecting with Mac Hotspot BUT I'M NOT GETTING IP ON WINDOWS XP


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you aren't getting an IP, then they aren't really connecting. I use my Macs like this all the time without issue. And you are using the ethernet port on the Mac to connect to the internet, not the WiFi? And you have disconnected the Mac's WiFi from the internet? It can't act as a hotspot and surf from the WiFi at the same time.


----------

